# Can I Get My Car's Key Transponder Reprogrammed?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Your local dealership can probably do that for you.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If I remember correctly, every time you reprogram a set of keys the old code changes, and the keys are not "registered" are forgotten. For Gen 1 the procedure was very simple, see below:


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> Your local dealership can probably do that for you.


Ok, full disclosure, I already called my local Chevy and Buick/GMC dealerships. The first said no, that won't work, because the VIN would no longer be linked to the key code. The second said it might sorta kinda be possible but GM is super strict on letting them program keys. So I wasn't sure if another shop could do it or if I should just forget it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> Ok, full disclosure, I already called my local Chevy and Buick/GMC dealerships. The first said no, that won't work, because the VIN would no longer be linked to the key code. The second said it might sorta kinda be possible but GM is super strict on letting them program keys. So I wasn't sure if another shop could do it or if I should just forget it.


Did your keys have anything on them to identify you or you Cruze specifically?


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

You mean for purposes of copying it? I just had a house key and a library card, but nothing with my name directly on it or any vehicle information.

I think the idea is that they can look up what key code needs to be used based on the VIN database, but if they change the code that the car responds to, then making copies in the future will be more difficult.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Adam Hamel said:


> the old key will be useless on it


The owner's manual specifically states that the vehicle can be programmed so that lost or stolen keys no longer work.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The GM locks are stupid easy to repin. It’s just getting to them that sucks.

The true key cuts are listed like 1-4-*3-2-1-2. *Listed from outter most to innermost. Many locks will not have the first 2.

To make all old keys not work you must change one the bolded pins. You can also just randomize all of them.

Although they are easy to repin many lock smiths are not experienced in this. So you may just be SOL.

Your locksmith can avoid having to find those special pins just by swapping 2 of them.


----------

